# Need Advice on VIP211 and VIP 622



## pancakepaco (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a VIP 622 DVR hooked up to both my pannys. Panny #1 is recieving hd feed from 622. Panny #2 is receiving SD signal from 622. I just purchased a VIP 211 because I want HD signals on Panny #2. 

Can I use the feed that is coming from VIP 622 and plug it into Vip 211 and then run the hdmi feed into Panny 2 and get HD channels. I tried but it did an update but the satelites did not show on the tv. Can someone point me into the right direction. I'll figure out the rest.

Also, if I couple the feed coming from VIP 622 to Panny 2, one coaxial hookup goes to the VIP 211 and the other into the Panny directly, can I have the best of both worlds... HD and DVR capabilities on TV 2 (panny 2)?

Thanks

I hope this is not a repost.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Each receiver must have its own line from the Dish or switch, one receiver can not pass the sat signal on to the next.

The new line can be from the dish to the 211, leave the 622's TV2 out in place, then switch inputs on Panny #2.

Or you can run a new line to where the 622 is, add a diplexer there to combine the sat feed with TV2 out, then another diplexer at the 211 to separate them.


----------

